# SFX came through again



## John Cummings (Nov 6, 2009)

Elena at SFX called me this afternoon with confirmations for 2 requests I made. The first exchange is for Shell Vacations Club Kona Coast on the big island in Hawaii for April 10-17, 2010. The second exchange is for the new HGVC in Manhattan, New York City for August 22-29, 2010. I requested these specific resorts.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 7, 2009)

Waiting for the day when I may claim a successful SFX exchange.


----------



## Elan (Nov 7, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Elena at SFX called me this afternoon with confirmations for 2 requests I made. The first exchange is for Shell Vacations Club Kona Coast on the big island in Hawaii for April 10-17, 2010. The second exchange is for the new HGVC in Manhattan, New York City for August 22-29, 2010. I requested these specific resorts.



  How specific were you with your requests?


----------



## travelhome (Nov 7, 2009)

how long ago did you place these requests?

Are these resorts the only one in each of these two requests or are they among several others?

How wide a time window for these requests?

I'm still anxiously waiting on mine so any tip would be helpful~~~


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 7, 2009)

Was Gaslamp what you exchanged?  If not, what was your timeshare?


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Was Gaslamp what you exchanged?  If not, what was your timeshare?



Yes, the Gaslamp was what I exchanged. It is the only one I own since I sold my San Luis Bay Inn a couple of years ago.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2009)

Elan said:


> How specific were you with your requests?



I requested the new HGVC in Manhattan specifically because somebody I communicate with frequently recommended it over the Manhattan Club. We had an exchange into the Manhattan Club last year with SFX. I requested the Kona Coast resort specifically because of location, etc. Almost all of my exchanges with SFX over the past 12 years have been to specific resorts that I requested.

I had a wide time window on the HGVC request from mid-June to mid-September. The time window for Hawaii was April 9 to May 24.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2009)

travelhome said:


> how long ago did you place these requests?
> 
> Are these resorts the only one in each of these two requests or are they among several others?
> 
> ...



I placed the requests on September 23, 2009. Yes, these were the 2 resorts I requested.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 7, 2009)

*The magic isn't Disney it's JC's SFX trades!*



John Cummings said:


> I place the requests on September 23, 2009. Yes, these were the 2 resorts I requested.



I have to envy John's long standing success with SFX. While I have had some good trades with them - consistently better and higher quality than II by a wide margin - it is nothing compared to John's results. No one else seems to get the same results he has and I have no idea if he has the perfect items in trade, the exact requests that they can meet or what it is that makes his requests seemingly go so smoothly while most of us at the very least struggle to get something they want out of SFX and most other companies.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2009)

I still have another pending request for either the Wyndham or HGVC resorts at Waikiki for the week of April 17th, 2009. This is the week following my Kona Coast week so I will have 2 weeks back to back in Hawaii. This one is a little tougher because of the resorts and specific week. However, hopefully it will come through. If not, we will just stay a few extra days in a hotel at Waikiki.


----------



## blr666 (Nov 7, 2009)

I usually have pretty good luck with SFX too.  I do request as early as possible (usually 18 months ahead).  I request SFX strong areas...New York, California, Mexico & Orlando.  I haven't tried requesting Hawaii yet.  I usually travel in the summer or holiday weeks, like Spring Break & Thanksgiving.  So far so good.  Most of the time, I get a two bedroom.  However, lately, it seems they are charging alot more for bonus weeks and upgrade fees (from 1 to 2 bedrooms or for Grand Mayan/Hilton for bonus weeks usage).


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2009)

blr666 said:


> Most of the time, I get a two bedroom.  However, lately, it seems they are charging alot more for bonus weeks and upgrade fees (from 1 to 2 bedrooms or for Grand Mayan/Hilton for bonus weeks usage).



I have never been charged an upgrade fee from 1BR to 2BR. Are you a Platinum member?.


----------



## blr666 (Nov 7, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I have never been charged an upgrade fee from 1BR to 2BR. Are you a Platinum member?.



I am a platinum membe.  I get charge for upgrade when I use a bonus week.


----------



## Elli (Nov 7, 2009)

Same thing happened to me, and I don't think it is fair to pay for the upgrade if the resort only has 2 bdr. units.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2009)

blr666 said:


> I am a platinum membe.  I get charge for upgrade when I use a bonus week.



That is not new. It has always been that way if using a bonus week. I haven't used bonus weeks for several years now. I used to use them all the time when they only cost $99 and then $199. I used so many bonus weeks that I ended up with 14 banked use weeks as my weeks never expire. I sold 6 of my banked use weeks 2 years ago and then just sold another 2 of them recently. I never upgraded to a 2BR when using a bonus week for an exchange.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, that was fast.  I put in a request to use a bonus week for next Oct/Nov for Orlando about 2 hours ago.  I named several resorts.  I just did a quick grocery run and when I came back, Scarlet had matched me in the Hilton at Seaworld.  I know it's major downtime, but it's when I wanted to go so I'm psyched!!

Sue


----------



## bzzybee13 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Caribbean?*

Has anyone ever made an exchange with SFX to the Caribbean?  I have looked around and most of the posters in other SFX threads get Mexico.  I have only seen one who got Caribbean.  I'm curious because I'm considering using them but I want to go to the Caribbean and I am worried I won't get it.  So, do TUGgers just prefer Mexico, or is Caribbean hard to get?  Thanks!

Devorah


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, SFX is strong in Mexico and Hawaii.  But when I requested a summer Scotland week, they were able to get it for me.  From my experience, they are very friendly on the phone.  I'd call and ask how likely they are to be able to find something for you.  

I've found that they are pretty conservative with their estimates.  For instance, they will say that London is pretty unlikely, but then I've seen London on their sell-off list so I know they must get at least some London weeks. 

Good luck.


----------



## cirkus (Nov 10, 2009)

I've gotten Morritt's Tortuga from SFX with a bonus week.
Bill


----------



## brigechols (Nov 10, 2009)

*SFX came through for me!*

Just confirmed for a 2BR trade into Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort for spring break 2010


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 24, 2009)

A year ago I deposited my Pahio Ka Eo Kai w/SFX and within a month I was offered Wyndam Kona Hawaiian Village.  I just got back a couple of weeks ago and had a wonderful time.  

I found that if you are specific with the size of unit you want and deposit early you have a very good chance of getting what you want.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 25, 2009)

talkamotta said:


> A year ago I deposited my Pahio Ka Eo Kai w/SFX and within a month I was offered Wyndam Kona Hawaiian Village.  I just got back a couple of weeks ago and had a wonderful time.
> 
> I found that if you are specific with the size of unit you want and deposit early you have a very good chance of getting what you want.



Did you post a trip report on TUG? Any recommendations on which units to request?


----------



## brigechols (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone successfully requested and obtained a Thanksgiving week or Christmas week exchange through SFX into Manhattan Club or HGVC New York?


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 25, 2009)

brigechols said:


> Has anyone successfully requested and obtained a Thanksgiving week or Christmas week exchange through SFX into Manhattan Club or HGVC New York?



I imagine that is a very tough trade. We have never requested it because it is much too cold in New York at that time of the year.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 25, 2009)

I will try. I don't mind visiting cold weather places - just do not want to live there  Would love for our kids to experience the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade and/or ice skate at Rockefeller Center. Those are some of my fondest memories.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 25, 2009)

brigechols said:


> I will try. I don't mind visiting cold weather places - just do not want to live there  Would love for our kids to experience the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade and/or ice skate at Rockefeller Center. Those are some of my fondest memories.



We love the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade and never miss it but we prefer to watch it on TV rather than freeze to death. We are warm weather folks. Tomorrow's forecast is for 80 tomorrow. We went to the Rose Parade in person 2 years ago.

Our kids are grown up but we couldn't have dragged them to a parade. When they were young, my wife and I went to the Orange Parade in Miami and our kids refused to go. We lived in the area at the time.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 27, 2009)

brigechols said:


> Did you post a trip report on TUG? Any recommendations on which units to request?



I havent done a review yet.  Our unit was wonderful.  The buildings are semi close to each other but the trees kind of seclude your unit/balcony.  The trees are banana trees.  I would rate the unit a 9.  Also the sales staff was alot nicer and no presure (maybe because we told them I had gone to the owners update at Pahio)  

Our unit was 71 Pe le.  The units that are going up the hill may be nicer.  Ours wasnt a top unit but because of the slop of the hill we had a deck/balcony.


----------



## daileyad (Mar 3, 2010)

*SFX has impressed me so far*

We made our first deposit into SFX and requested an exchange using our bonus week into a resort on the Oregon Coast for three possible weeks in August.  Just got a call from Elena yesterday, 1 week later, that they had our match, a 1 bedroom at Embarcadero!


----------

